# smoke machine home made



## pippo (Jan 19, 2008)

people,

Searched and all Ive found here was this:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=331187&highlight=smoke+machine

Interested in making my own smoke machine. They are a good way to look for vacuum leaks, very expensive to buy, not available to rent, etc.

Any ideas where to start? Chasing this leak for years. tried all methods except this one. desperate.

Thanks!


----------



## glasses97 (Dec 19, 2009)

*My home made smoke machine*

Here is how to make a good smoke machine. The details are in the text of the picture labeled "overall outside view"

http://s979.photobucket.com/home/glasses97


----------



## tomcurtis (Apr 30, 2010)

*Smoke Machine*

I would like to thank glasses97 for his photos and write up. I am posting a photo my copy of his machine


----------

